
SSS-PC: The Dependable Scalable Operating System (2003) - RIMR
http://www.ssspc.org/index-e.html
======
RIMR
The ISO link is buried, so I'll save you some trouble:
[http://www.ssspc.org/download/ssspc-2.3-20040105.iso](http://www.ssspc.org/download/ssspc-2.3-20040105.iso)

